# convertible top -repair or replace?



## Jane1994bmw (Nov 1, 2018)

I've got a 1994 BMW 325i with original convertible top. The rear window is in excellent condition but some of the seams on the top are losing their integrity. Wind is coming through n some spots and soon it will be rain (I live in San Francisco.)

Should I replace or repair?
If I replace can you recommend a decent brand that is affordable (can't pay the dealer price but don't want a piece of crap.)

I was quoted $400 in labor to replace the top - I'm not technically savvy enough to do it myself. Is this reasonable?
Jane


----------

